# 2006 330i Bluetooth



## pdubya (Sep 16, 2005)

I paired my LG VX8100 with my 06 330i. 
My questions:
1. It doesn't sync the phonebook - is this a dead end?
2. For me the sound on handsfree is excellent. Anybody who I have talked to says it sounds horrible on their end "it sounds like you are muffled, call me back!". I am basically shouting at the mic. Are there any adjustments for that?
3. Along those lines, is there a way for me to easily switch off the hands free during a call?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll move this to the Audio forum.


----------



## pdubya (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for moving this to a place apparently no one looks.


----------



## MegaBit (Sep 9, 2005)

I think the LG VX8100 is Verizon- right? They [Verizon] disable the data transfer feature in most handsets which is part of the Bluetooth specifiction. There was/is a law suit against them regarding this because they are forcing you to use their network/airtime/data transfer to use a general feature of Bluetooth so it won't transfer your phone book and there is probably no way to do it.

The Bluetooth module in the E90 is from Motorola and you'll find most people have great success with Motorola handsets- no surprise, and on a GMS wireless network like Cingular or T-Mobile.

People I talk with (RAZR V3 on Cingular) don't even know I'm on the hands-free. No distortion at all and good fidelity. The microphone is up by the sun roof controls.

You can end the call by hitting the phone symbol button on the steering wheel or stereo.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

pdubya said:


> I paired my LG VX8100 with my 06 330i.
> My questions:
> 1. *It doesn't sync the phonebook - is this a dead end?*
> 2. For me the sound on handsfree is excellent. Anybody who I have talked to says it sounds horrible on their end "it sounds like you are muffled, call me back!". I am basically shouting at the mic. Are there any adjustments for that?
> 3. Along those lines, is there a way for me to easily switch off the hands free during a call?


That phone is not part of the approved list of Bluetooth phones for the E90, thus the non phonebook transfer... http://www.bmwusa.com/NR/rdonlyres/65E4431A-0A6F-4AB0-AE7F-2C11F6AE30A0/0/Bluetooth_phones.pdf


----------



## pdubya (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Since I hadn't seen any posts for a while and I was inside of my 2 week return window at Verizon I did switch to the e815 Motorolla. Everything transfers now and the sound is better (not great but workable). Most people say it sounds like there is an echo.


----------

